# HOW DOES NITROUS WORK?



## shift_redline (Dec 28, 2005)

I heard that Nitrous is a gas that cools down your engine. 
Is that tru? If not. tell me how DAMIT! lol..


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

shift_redline said:


> I heard that Nitrous is a gas that cools down your engine.
> Is that tru? If not. tell me how DAMIT! lol..


maybe you should scroll down the page a bit and you will find out


http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=112682


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

shift_redline said:


> I heard that Nitrous is a gas that cools down your engine.
> Is that tru? If not. tell me how DAMIT! lol..


nitrous OXIDE... key word.. oxide, as in oxygen. more O2 means more fuel after the computer sees the air... more fuel + more air = more power...


----------



## shift_redline (Dec 28, 2005)

Blank said:


> nitrous OXIDE... key word.. oxide, as in oxygen. more O2 means more fuel after the computer sees the air... more fuel + more air = more power...



soo umm... nitrous is just a gas that contains or is..... oxygen?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

basically...


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Atmo air has 21% oxygen
More power = more oxygen AND more gas
You can compress this air (super or turbocharger) or feed more % oxygen via nitrous
Peace


----------



## Snafu (Dec 17, 2005)

Also because nitrous is a gas and is stored pressurised in a container, as it is sprayed into the intake the gas expands and cools. So not only does the engine get and extra dose of O2 to bur it also gets a cooler and therefore denser charge to burn.

Nitrous on it's own does not necessarily provide the extra power. Due to the extra amount of O2 taken in by the engine from nitrous you have to add more fuel to burn (or the engine runs lean and burns out pistons,...). 

So basically, because nitrous is a condensed version of air, it allows you to burn more fuel in the cylinder than a normal EFI or carb. Burning more fuel provides is what makes that extra power.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Snafu said:


> Also because nitrous is a gas and is stored pressurised in a container, as it is sprayed into the intake the gas expands and cools. So not only does the engine get and extra dose of O2 to bur it also gets a cooler and therefore denser charge to burn.
> 
> Nitrous on it's own does not necessarily provide the extra power. Due to the extra amount of O2 taken in by the engine from nitrous you have to add more fuel to burn (or the engine runs lean and burns out pistons,...).
> 
> So basically, because nitrous is a condensed version of air, it allows you to burn more fuel in the cylinder than a normal EFI or carb. Burning more fuel provides is what makes that extra power.



this means you need bigger ass inyectors, fuel regulator, fuel pump, fuel filter, and tune your ECU a bit.....am i correct ?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Loki said:


> this means you need bigger ass inyectors, fuel regulator, fuel pump, fuel filter, and tune your ECU a bit.....am i correct ?


Yes, you should. Any type of FI you should get your ECU tuned. JWT offers a nitrous kit and tune for most cars.


----------



## weldonself (Dec 20, 2005)

shift_redline said:


> I heard that Nitrous is a gas that cools down your engine.
> Is that tru? If not. tell me how DAMIT! lol..


Nitrous (it's basically the same "Laughing Gas" a dentist uses), cools the oxygen entering into the combustion chamber, & creates a denser fuel/air mixture, creating more pressure inside the combustion chamber.
It's "cool" for sho, but unless you have enough money & time both, then Nitrous is not that great for street use.
You'll need to replace your engine after 60-75K miles. (maximum). A totally stock engine just can't hold up to it. Watch drag racers who use it, & you'll notice how much more often they have to rebuild their engines.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> Yes, you should. Any type of FI you should get your ECU tuned. JWT offers a nitrous kit and tune for most cars.



i wonder how much can an SR20DET take.....50-75?


----------

